# Unexpected Delay in Subclass 500 Student VISA



## umair.choudhry89 (Aug 10, 2017)

Hello guys, 

I have applied for my Student Subclass 500 visa for PhD at University of Wollongong on 2nd May 2017. I submitted my biometrics and medical examination in coming 2-3 days. On 15th May i was asked to provide additional information (Form 80 and 1221), which i submitted on 17th of May. Since then it shows "Assessment in Progress" and have no response. This wait is really frustrating, as i am a sponsored student from Gov of Pakistan and now stuck with VISA result. Also there seems to be huge variation in terms of visa processing times for the same category for two different individuals (Some got in 4 weeks, some in 51 days, some in 2 months and some are waiting for like 4 to 6 months with no reply). 
I was supposed to start my PhD on 24th July but as no result of VISA application i got a month extension which seems to be also going to pass soon. 

Anyone who experienced the similar situations, can share his experience. Or any one from immigration could advice what to do in this case, as i might lose my funding if i am supposed to defer for next semester. I chose Australia from number of options available to pursue my PhD, but did not knew that it might take so long to decide on VISA application. Any help and advice in this regard is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Applications can take 6 months or more to processes. Just be patient.


----------



## Gigi661 (Jul 19, 2017)

Heya have u got ur visa yet ?


----------



## umair.choudhry89 (Aug 10, 2017)

Gigi661 said:


> Heya have u got ur visa yet ?


Nope, no progress at all same status as it was..


----------



## Gigi661 (Jul 19, 2017)

Omgggg, im on the same boat as u , God knws how this works and how long it takes , whats wrong with them really ? Soooo annoying tho , mine starting on 23rd which is in few days and got another week extension then the rest God almighty knws !!! Pls keep us posted umair ,best of luck !!


----------



## umair.choudhry89 (Aug 10, 2017)

Gigi661 said:


> Omgggg, im on the same boat as u , God knws how this works and how long it takes , whats wrong with them really ? Soooo annoying tho , mine starting on 23rd which is in few days and got another week extension then the rest God almighty knws !!! Pls keep us posted umair ,best of luck !!


Yeah, i know its frustrating times to wait for such long and there is so long variation in terms of processing times from the one mentioned on their portal. Anyhow, they dnt reply and will only contact when they want. So a VISA applicant can not do anything other than brutal wait. My course start date is already passed and i am on one month extension which will also expire soon. Further being a sponsored student my scholarship might also got cancelled if this does not happen. Anyhow, best of luck for your decision and keep in touch, i will update if i receive any correspondence. Thanks


----------



## Gigi661 (Jul 19, 2017)

Umair, have u heard anything yet ? This week is deadly quiet for me , no updates so far , course starting on monday not sure should i ask for further extension or so.


----------



## umair.choudhry89 (Aug 10, 2017)

Gigi661 said:


> Umair, have u heard anything yet ? This week is deadly quiet for me , no updates so far , course starting on monday not sure should i ask for further extension or so.


Nope, total silence this end as well, no correspondence. I would suggest you to ask for any further possible extension from you education provider (University). If they do not provide any extension, i am afraid you have to defer for next semester (Fed 2018) and provide immigration department with new COE and updated Health Insurance. There seems to be no way to contact immigration department, and it feels like application in inactive means no one is working on it. Well i can only say best of luck to you.


----------



## Gigi661 (Jul 19, 2017)

Dear Umair , i just hope we ll get the good news at the end ,starting to bit worried now to be honest , i did not see any refusals here on this forum so far , same game for everyone including us too, but just wondering whether they refuse our application after all those waitings ?? Thinking of applying different countries but also wanna wait till hearing, so confused and lost already , lol ,i have applied on da same date as u r , now starting to losing my hopes (


----------



## umair.choudhry89 (Aug 10, 2017)

Gigi661 said:


> Dear Umair , i just hope we ll get the good news at the end ,starting to bit worried now to be honest , i did not see any refusals here on this forum so far , same game for everyone including us too, but just wondering whether they refuse our application after all those waitings ?? Thinking of applying different countries but also wanna wait till hearing, so confused and lost already , lol ,i have applied on da same date as u r , now starting to losing my hopes (


Dear Gigi, that is what we can do as of now, hope for the best outcome. Regarding refusals, yes i have also heard very few who were refused the reason were two (i) insufficient funds/statement to support the studies. (ii) Proof that you will be back to your home country after completion.

Anyhow, i heard some people for whom it took 6-8 month of times to finalize their applications and they have had similar type of situation as of mine like long wait with no correspondence. So, i am hopping for good as well. Lets see how it happens.


----------



## Gigi661 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi Umair , hows things with u ? Its been awefully quiet again this week for me, requested extention from my Uni and no reply yet, did u get the deferral for next semester or ur extension is still valid ?


----------



## umair.choudhry89 (Aug 10, 2017)

Gigi661 said:


> Hi Umair , hows things with u ? Its been awefully quiet again this week for me, requested extention from my Uni and no reply yet, did u get the deferral for next semester or ur extension is still valid ?


Hi Gigi, no luck since regarding the visa application it says the same assessment in progress, i have still few days left for my extension. Did you get the extension and any positive reply from immigration?


----------



## Gigi661 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi umair , i recieved the email yesterday saying that nearest embassy was trying to contact my parents regarding their intentions in australia , 3 different days in august and didnt get the response and they want me to write a statement etc , its suprisingly weird coz my single entry application nothing to do with my prents i wonder why they need to contact them if they r not even included in my application nor supporting me financially? Plus they called my number, i was travelling overseas for work both times and I clearly stated that they r living in different country not with me , its sooo weird however i have highlighted bullet points and replied them along with my parents contacts today , not sure what would happens later on tho,does it happend to u so far ? I clearly chosen email contact options on immi account coz am always travelling for work and didnt wanna have this inconvenience why they need to call ? Or atleast let me knw after the failure of first attempt so i can make sure that i ll be nxt to my fone 24/7 , uffffff am soooo stressed already .


----------



## umair.choudhry89 (Aug 10, 2017)

Gigi661 said:


> Hi umair , i recieved the email yesterday saying that nearest embassy was trying to contact my parents regarding their intentions in australia , 3 different days in august and didnt get the response and they want me to write a statement etc , its suprisingly weird coz my single entry application nothing to do with my prents i wonder why they need to contact them if they r not even included in my application nor supporting me financially? Plus they called my number, i was travelling overseas for work both times and I clearly stated that they r living in different country not with me , its sooo weird however i have highlighted bullet points and replied them along with my parents contacts today , not sure what would happens later on tho,does it happend to u so far ? I clearly chosen email contact options on immi account coz am always travelling for work and didnt wanna have this inconvenience why they need to call ? Or atleast let me knw after the failure of first attempt so i can make sure that i ll be nxt to my fone 24/7 , uffffff am soooo stressed already .


Hello Gigi, finally some response from them, it means at least they are working on your application. It sounds weird to me as well because i have not heard of any case so far like this. Anyhow, just provide them what they are asking and be hopeful, you might receive your decision soon. No i have not encountered any of this situation so far.


----------



## JPA (Jul 11, 2017)

Jeremy Hooper said:


> Applications can take 6 months or more to processes. Just be patient.


Hi, mine is nearing 8 months and I am still waiting for the outcome. I am losing my patience now. I do not know what to do ??? Pl advice.
Thanks for your support.


----------



## Rto04 (Aug 6, 2017)

Hi, so you are in Aus and applications are delayed by 8 months? What happens to whichever visa you are on in that time?


----------



## Gigi661 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi JPA, me and Umair applied at the same time back in May and still waiting without any updates , its becoming more like lottery these days , some getting it within a month and some of us waiting like no end , however cant do much about it i guess , unless willing to give up n move on , this waiting game is just joke to be honest, its already ruined my plans....anyway kee us posted here and best of luck !


----------



## umair.choudhry89 (Aug 10, 2017)

Rto04 said:


> Hi, so you are in Aus and applications are delayed by 8 months? What happens to whichever visa you are on in that time?


Hi Rto04,
No actually this thread is for fresh visa application for subclass 500 (Postgraduate Research Sector) and applications are being lodged online from the respective countries of applicants. So applicants are waiting to get their visa grant and start their courses.


----------



## JPA (Jul 11, 2017)

I have applied from India


----------



## Army_BTS (Sep 15, 2017)

I have also been waiting for months
Really hope they can atleast give me some reply 
Its just dead on silence as you said on their side ?


----------



## Gigi661 (Jul 19, 2017)

Heya, yeh its been dead silent for us for longgggg tym, when did u lodge urs ?


----------



## StanWang (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm applying from China. 7 months now, no progress at all.


----------



## Gigi661 (Jul 19, 2017)

@StanWang: did u applied for higher education sector aswell ? Have y received any calls from Oz embassy in china at all?


----------



## Gigi661 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi Umair , i have asked for medical examination today via immi acc, filled up the assessment form and made appointment with nearest clinic for next week , what's happening on ur side ? Have u done medicals already ? Not sure what they check exactly but i have lil fever last few days so just trying to recover Asap , hope all goes well inshalla , keep us posted btw and hope u get ur good news soon !


----------



## ace.sunny (Apr 28, 2017)

Gigi661 said:


> Hi Umair , i have asked for medical examination today via immi acc, filled up the assessment form and made appointment with nearest clinic for next week , what's happening on ur side ? Have u done medicals already ? Not sure what they check exactly but i have lil fever last few days so just trying to recover Asap , hope all goes well inshalla , keep us posted btw and hope u get ur good news soon !


Hi Gigi, after how many days did DIBP requested you for a medical checkup? And did they also asked for a biometric?


----------



## Gigi661 (Jul 19, 2017)

I lodged the application beginning of may so after 4month and half , but no request for biometrics so far , is that part of the process aswell ?


----------



## JPA (Jul 11, 2017)

Gigi661 said:


> I lodged the application beginning of may so after 4month and half , but no request for biometrics so far , is that part of the process aswell ?


Hi, Have you applied for PhD? which university?


----------



## ace.sunny (Apr 28, 2017)

Gigi661 said:


> I lodged the application beginning of may so after 4month and half , but no request for biometrics so far , is that part of the process aswell ?


As per the DIBP website, Austrians doesn't need to provide any biometrics. Although I'm not sure why they requested for health examination after 4 months. They normally do that within the first 2 weeks of applying. For me they asked for it the very next day.


----------



## Gigi661 (Jul 19, 2017)

I knw some people been asked for medicals some r not , do they might decided to get mine at this ponit , not sure to be honest ! But i know that not everyone gone through medicals.


----------



## kk1153 (Aug 11, 2017)

Any updates for you guys? I have been waiting since 5 months.


----------



## Army_BTS (Sep 15, 2017)

Hello guys 
My visa came 
Best wishes for you all


----------



## kk1153 (Aug 11, 2017)

Congrats man. When did you apply? Are you going for PhD?


----------



## Gigi661 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi Umair , its been dead quiet for me since updating medicals , hows it goin with u ? Any progress?


----------



## umair.choudhry89 (Aug 10, 2017)

Gigi661 said:


> Hi Umair , its been dead quiet for me since updating medicals , hows it goin with u ? Any progress?


Hi Gigi, unfortunately same is the case with my application, deadly silent and not correspondence at all. My extension period is expired and now i am trying to get my admission deferred for February 2018 session and will update my VISA application online when i will receive the required documents from admission office of university.


----------



## Kolawole (Oct 10, 2017)

Mine is close to four months still now respond. Delay in student visa for almost four months and my student will start this week what do I do ?


----------



## abumusab (Oct 15, 2017)

Hello guys. I applied for subclass 500 visa postgraduate sector (PhD) on 14th June 2017. More than 4 months have passed. No response yet. Seems like PhD applicants are facing the delay in particular.


----------



## umair.choudhry89 (Aug 10, 2017)

abumusab said:


> Hello guys. I applied for subclass 500 visa postgraduate sector (PhD) on 14th June 2017. More than 4 months have passed. No response yet. Seems like PhD applicants are facing the delay in particular.


Hello Abumusab, it is not like that, i have witnessed cases which got their VISA grant in quick time like with in 8 weeks of time. But some students's application got delayed, which might be due to number of reasons. According to my understanding, couple of reasons for delay are the security clearance which may take variable time and immigration is totally dependent of agencies in this case hence until they will not get ok, they will not process. Second reason may be that it depends on the case offices dealing your case, how active he is or how much workload he has. If someones application is not yet seen by the officer, definitely it will be delayed. Anyhow, best of luck for your VISA grant. hope you get it soon. Keep us posted. Thank you


----------



## abumusab (Oct 15, 2017)

umair.choudhry89 said:


> Hello Abumusab, it is not like that, i have witnessed cases which got their VISA grant in quick time like with in 8 weeks of time. But some students's application got delayed, which might be due to number of reasons. According to my understanding, couple of reasons for delay are the security clearance which may take variable time and immigration is totally dependent of agencies in this case hence until they will not get ok, they will not process. Second reason may be that it depends on the case offices dealing your case, how active he is or how much workload he has. If someones application is not yet seen by the officer, definitely it will be delayed. Anyhow, best of luck for your VISA grant. hope you get it soon. Keep us posted. Thank you


Thank you, Umair. I have also a question. Do scholarship candidates show bank statement if they are fully funded with a stipend? And if they don't show, does it affect the processing time?


----------



## umair.choudhry89 (Aug 10, 2017)

abumusab said:


> Thank you, Umair. I have also a question. Do scholarship candidates show bank statement if they are fully funded with a stipend? And if they don't show, does it affect the processing time?


No problem, regarding your bank statement question, as of my knowledge, if a student have fully funded scholarship (University Fees, Living Allowances, Health Coverage, Air tickets and etc) there is no need to show any bank statement. In case of Partial scholarships like only tuition fee awards, students need to show amount in the form of statement for one year living and eating expenses which are mentioned on the border agency website. Same is the case if student have living allowances scholarship but no tuition fee scholarship. So for fully funded scholarship as mentioned no extra bank statement is required. For more accurate information, you can visit any VISA agent and they will inform you of the current situation regarding this.


----------



## abumusab (Oct 15, 2017)

Any update Umair? And how can I contact you outside this forum?


----------



## umair.choudhry89 (Aug 10, 2017)

Hello guys, finally i have received my VISA grant last week.


----------



## skm91 (Feb 2, 2018)

JPA said:


> Hi, mine is nearing 8 months and I am still waiting for the outcome. I am losing my patience now. I do not know what to do ??? Pl advice.
> Thanks for your support.


Did you got your visa?


----------



## Shadow_hmy (Feb 10, 2018)

Hello, I’m new here, a PhD student from China, waiting for visa for over 6 months.


----------



## i.tezz (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi,
Its been 3 months and I am still waiting for my visa.
Got same reply every time on contacting via email.
Anyone has idea how long it can take?


----------



## samra91 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi everyone, I need to know do we have to provide dibp with an updated CoE (in case if the enrollment date has expired) without them asking ? or should we provide an updated CoE only when dibp asks?


----------



## kap (May 9, 2018)

Its been 104 days for me, I haven't received any significant info about the visa. What about you guys?


----------



## samra91 (Mar 26, 2018)

kap said:


> Its been 104 days for me, I haven't received any significant info about the visa. What about you guys?


35 days since I applied, no news yet


----------



## samra91 (Mar 26, 2018)

i.tezz said:


> Hi,
> Its been 3 months and I am still waiting for my visa.
> Got same reply every time on contacting via email.
> Anyone has idea how long it can take?


did you get visa?


----------



## shivang (May 11, 2018)

Hi,

I applied for student (cat.500) visa on 30 jan 2018 after accepted for Phd in UNSW, Its about 100 days and my visa status is still 'assessment in progress'. Should I send imm. email about this. 
Best Regards
Shivang


----------



## shivang (May 11, 2018)

i.tezz said:


> Hi,
> Its been 3 months and I am still waiting for my visa.
> Got same reply every time on contacting via email.
> Anyone has idea how long it can take?


Hi,
What they replied, Can you pls share the details?


----------



## shivang (May 11, 2018)

kap said:


> Its been 104 days for me, I haven't received any significant info about the visa. What about you guys?


Hi, Any updates from immigration?


----------



## kap (May 9, 2018)

shivang said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for student (cat.500) visa on 30 jan 2018 after accepted for Phd in UNSW, Its about 100 days and my visa status is still 'assessment in progress'. Should I send imm. email about this.
> Best Regards
> Shivang


Hi, Shivang same is the case for me, its been 106+ days my application is in "Further assessment" state. I wrote to the imm dept. twice, they have the same reply 'your application is still IN PROGRESS, ensuring all the legal requirements are met in relation to an application can take some time'.


----------



## kap (May 9, 2018)

Australian DIBP is acting strangely, its a sensitive matter. Many students/ professionals are leaving their jobs in order to join the univ. Its a waste of time for them if the VISA process gets delayed.
I don' know how a student is suppose to plan his/her work in such cases.

I was planning to write to 'Australian High Commissioner in India' about the issue, but don' know , how many others are suffering.

If u all agree we can collectively write to her.


----------



## shivang (May 11, 2018)

kap said:


> Hi, Shivang same is the case for me, its been 106+ days my application is in "Further assessment" state. I wrote to the imm dept. twice, they have the same reply 'your application is still IN PROGRESS, ensuring all the legal requirements are met in relation to an application can take some time'.


Hi,

Their reply about legal requirements is very strange, I have been living in Singapore for 4 years which is already very strict in legal process. If that is the correct reason then my application should be the first to be processed. I guess its just system lousiness that they cannot provide visa within even their decided global processing time.


----------



## kap (May 9, 2018)

New updates on time :
worst case extended to 4 months.


----------



## kap (May 9, 2018)

shivang said:


> Hi,
> 
> Their reply about legal requirements is very strange, I have been living in Singapore for 4 years which is already very strict in legal process. If that is the correct reason then my application should be the first to be processed. I guess its just system lousiness that they cannot provide visa within even their decided global processing time.


Any luck ?


----------



## andrewsjoseph (May 23, 2018)

I also get selected to UNSW my case is also same. I applied in Feb and waiting for my visa. If any one of you get visa please post it. I think UNSW students face more problems.


----------



## andrewsjoseph (May 23, 2018)

kap said:


> Australian DIBP is acting strangely, its a sensitive matter. Many students/ professionals are leaving their jobs in order to join the univ. Its a waste of time for them if the VISA process gets delayed.
> I don' know how a student is suppose to plan his/her work in such cases.
> 
> I was planning to write to 'Australian High Commissioner in India' about the issue, but don' know , how many others are suffering.
> ...


I think we should intimate it to Sushma Swaraj. I heard she is active in social media also.


----------



## kap (May 9, 2018)

andrewsjoseph said:


> I think we should intimate it to Sushma Swaraj. I heard she is active in social media also.


or may be to "Australian High Commissioner to India: Ms Harinder Sidhu".


----------



## andrewsjoseph (May 23, 2018)

The major issue is our cases may fall within the global processing time. I applied for visa on Feb 2018 but their global processing time is 4 month!!. I will wait till mid June so that 120 days will pass. How long you are waiting ?. I heard if local MP contact High Commission they will provide more details. In 2013 Mr. Shashi Tharoor done something similar.


----------



## Ozmamalik (May 25, 2018)

shivang said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for student (cat.500) visa on 30 jan 2018 after accepted for Phd in UNSW, Its about 100 days and my visa status is still 'assessment in progress'. Should I send imm. email about this.
> Best Regards
> Shivang


Hello,
Did you get ur visa?
Me too applied on 30th January


----------



## kap (May 9, 2018)

andrewsjoseph said:


> I also get selected to UNSW my case is also same. I applied in Feb and waiting for my visa. If any one of you get visa please post it. I think UNSW students face more problems.


Can we talk on phone or wapp. If you are comfortable.


----------



## samra91 (Mar 26, 2018)

Ozmamalik said:


> Hello,
> Did you get ur visa?
> Me too applied on 30th January


Hi ozma, have you tried contacting DIBP?


----------



## Ozmamalik (May 25, 2018)

Hello Samra,
Yes a lot of times...but they give same generic reply.


----------



## shivang (May 11, 2018)

Ozmamalik said:


> Hello,
> Did you get ur visa?
> Me too applied on 30th January


I did not get the visa yet. Into the 5th month now(120 days over) no reply yet. you may contact +6583853193 on whatsapp to discuss. Thanks


----------



## Nikku (Sep 6, 2018)

Hi, I am also waiting for the visa, we have started a petition on change.org: Here is the link: https://www.change.org/p/peter-dutt...facebook&utm_campaign=share_for_starters_page

Please sign it. And share it among your friends and juniors.


----------



## Iruli sandasala (Sep 7, 2018)

Unexpected Delay in Subclass 500 Student VISA

I applied for Student Visa 26 Th of June 2018. but not any reply. I decided to do Master of Business Administration course. so I have applied for that Programme. my husband also come with me. so What to do now?


----------



## Anikaa (Oct 7, 2018)

Unexpected Delay in Subclass 500 Student VISA

I was applied for Student Visa on 04Th of June 2018 and i was applied for my thru an Edu Agent. i was already submitted my bio metrics and medical on 08th of June 2018. And after submitting those my Immi Acc changed to initial stage to Further Assessment. still it shows Further Assessment. i dont know why..my intake was already started and it will be big issue for me. Can you kindly let me know is this situation says rejection of my visa? now 04 months already gone, from the date of submit ion. I'm 27 years old and i was applied for the Advanced diploma+ Degree.
my next intake on Feb/ July 2019..


----------



## Anikaa (Oct 7, 2018)

on 10th of October 2018 CO contacted me and ask several Questions .....Tell me about yourself/ Edu Qualifications / working experiences/ about funds/ course details and course contents... finally CO asked me to update my offer deferd COE for the Feb intake 2019. Co contacted me after 5 months submitting the subclass 500 visa..and my immiacc shows still '' FURTHER ASSESSMENT'' after submitting my updated COEs..

i'm in really upset and i hope u guys will advice me...
Thank you...


----------



## i_naddu (Jan 9, 2019)

Anikaa said:


> on 10th of October 2018 CO contacted me and ask several Questions .....Tell me about yourself/ Edu Qualifications / working experiences/ about funds/ course details and course contents... finally CO asked me to update my offer deferd COE for the Feb intake 2019. Co contacted me after 5 months submitting the subclass 500 visa..and my immiacc shows still '' FURTHER ASSESSMENT'' after submitting my updated COEs..
> 
> i'm in really upset and i hope u guys will advice me...
> Thank you...


I have been stuck in FURTHER ASSESSMENT stage for about 5 months now. Did you receive your visa?


----------



## milad_p (Jan 25, 2019)

I am the king of Visa delay. I have applied 13 months ago and there is no sign of Visa. What can I do?


----------



## i_naddu (Jan 9, 2019)

milad_p said:


> I am the king of Visa delay. I have applied 13 months ago and there is no sign of Visa. What can I do?


 Did you call department of home affairs to check if your application is still in process or have they lost track of it?


----------



## vishal3302 (Jul 22, 2019)

hi..visa granted or not what's is the status. ..i have same case like you. please reply asap


----------



## vishal3302 (Jul 22, 2019)

hi..visa granted or not what's is the status. ..i have same case like you. please reply asap


----------



## Arnik1120 (Dec 31, 2019)

andrewsjoseph said:


> I also get selected to UNSW my case is also same. I applied in Feb and waiting for my visa. If any one of you get visa please post it. I think UNSW students face more problems.


Hii did you get your visa. I'm facing very samee issue i also have offer form unsw. Mine js 8 months now. Please advise me what to do


----------

